# Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand



## Dart (28. Januar 2009)

*Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Wer jetzt Bilder und Fangberichte von Monsterfischen erwartet wird vermutlich entäuscht sein, und sollte evt. besser nicht weiterlesen.
Das einzige Gewässer in Nord-Thailand in dem z.B. der Giant Siamese Carp vorkommt, ist mein eigener See "Dreamlake". Das Gewässer wurde mit Siamese Carp (und natürlich etlichen anderen Fischarten) vor 6 Jahren besetzt. Es wurden damals 50 Jungfische (ca. 10-15cm, und 30 Karpfen in Stückgewichten von 6-8kg eingesetzt. Die größten Exemplare kratzen jetzt an der 35kg-Marke.





Der Siamese Carp (*Catlocarpio siamensis)* ist die größte bekannte Karpfenart weltweit. Über die erreichbare Maximalgrösse ist die Fachwelt sich nicht ganz einig. Die Einen geben 150kg an, Andere gehen von max.200kg aus. Fänge über 100kg von Anglern sind nachweislich nur bei dem Karpfen von Lung Dam verbürgt, der vor etlichen Jahren im Bung sam Ran gefangen wurde. 






Es wurde zwar vor ein paar Jahren noch ein größerer Karpfen gemeldet und promotet, das ganze stellte sich aber kurz danach als Fake herraus. Die ursprüngliche Heimat, des Siamese Carp, sind die riesigen Flüsse wie z.B. Der Mekong und der Chaopraya River. Fangmeldungen tauchen fast nie auf, wenn es um natürliche Gewässer geht und beschränken sich fast ausschließlich auf Seen die besetzt worden sind.




Ein weiterer großer Vertreter ist der Julian's Golden Price Carp *(Probarbus jullieni)* der laut Wissenschaftler bis zu 75kg schwer werden soll. Ob er wirklich so groß wird, hmmmh ich hab zumindest noch nie ein Bild gesehen auf dem einer über 20kg zu sehen war. Für mich ist er auf jeden Fall einer der schönsten Vertreter seiner Artfamilie.
Ich hab insgesamt 50 Jungfische eingesetzt, von denen ich die größten, nach 6 Jahren, auf ca. 8kg schätze. 





Der Bighead Carp *(Aristichthys nobilis) *kommt ursprünglich aus China und erreicht ein max. Gewicht von ca. 40kg. Besetzt hab ich diese Spezies erst vor 2 Jahren, die Fische sind in der Zeit auf ca. 3-4 kg abgewachsen und sind relativ einfach zu fangen.







geht gleich weiter......


----------



## Dart (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Der Rohu *(Labeo Rohita) *kommt in nahezu allen Gewässern vor, er kann in den großen Stauseen ein Gewicht von 20kg erreichen, wird aber in Gewichten über 10kg sehr selten gefangen. 






Small Scale Mud Carp *(Cirrhina microlepis) *erreicht theorethisch ein max. Gewicht von ca. 15kg, ein Fisch um die 5kg ist aber eigentlich schon ein beachtlicher Fang.






Common Carp* (Cyprinus Carpio) *gibt es auch in den meisten Gewässern. Überraschenderweise werden die thail. Schuppenkarpfen bei weitem nicht so groß wie ihre Kollegen in Europa. Ein Fisch von 8kg kann man schon als Ausnahmefang betrachten.




Es gibt noch eine ganze Reihe anderer Cypriniden auf die ich hier nicht näher eingehen möchte da sie anglerisch eine eher unbedeutende Rolle spielen.
Von den bereits genannten Arten ist der Julian's Golden Price die Species die am schwierigsten zu fangen ist. Von den 50 eingesetzten Fischen sehen jährlich bei uns mal gerade 3-4 Fische die Abhakmatte.
Bis auf den Schuppenkarpfen sind alle genannten Arten deutlich empfindlicher als unsere europäischen Karpfen. Hältern, lange Fotosessions oder das Wiegen von Fischen verbietet sich da natürlich, und die Empfindlichkeit steigt noch mit zunehmender Größe.
Was alle gemeinsam (Ausnahme: Bighead+Common Carp) haben ist eine unglaubliche Kampfkraft und eine rasante Geschwindigkeit im Drill.
Zur einleitenden Erklärung, gehe ich mal weit zurück in die Vergangenheit. Vor ca. 15 Jahren habe ich angefangen in Thailand zu fischen, angeregt von den Berichten in div. Fachzeitschriften über den Bung Sam Ran in Bangkok etc. In den ersten Jahren waren es auch eher sporadische Kurzsessions an diesem Catfish-Battlefield in BKK und an ähnlichen Seen (Mekong Catfish+Striped Catfish).






Das war zwar Alles ganz lustig, wer kann schon behaupten das er mal eben ne halbe Tonne Fisch an einem Tag aus dem Wasser kurbelt...aber es wurde dann doch recht schnell eher langweilig weil es einfach viel zu einfach war, und mir die Herrausforderung fehlte. 
....ist gleich fertig


----------



## Dart (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Irgendwann wurde dann die Weichen zum eigenen See gelegt, der mit einer sehr großen Artenvielfalt besetzt werden sollte, aber keinerlei Überbesatzt einer einzelnen Species aufweist. Nun waren die Fische irgendwann im See und das Desaster nahm seinen Anfang.
Schließlich war ich ja nicht ganz unbedarft, nach knapp 25 Jahren Karpfenangeln, und vor Selbstbewusstsein strotzend wollte ich natürlich meinen Thai-Kumpels die hohe Kunst des Karpfenangelns zeigen.....um nicht zu sehr auszuschweifen, es wurde eine erbärmliche Blamage für mich.
Was habe ich nicht für Mühen und Anstrengungen unternommen um säckeweise Boilies und Pellets mitzunehmen. Lange Futteraktionen für absolut nüscht, nada...nothing. Nicht ein einziger verzweifelter Pliep von den Microns.
Zugegebenermaßen ein fürchterlicher Schlag für mein Ego, also erstmal kleine Brötchen backen und neues Lernen war angesagt.
Eigentlich war es wieder ein Weg "Back to the Roots" um zu erkennen, wie einfach, wenn auch ungewöhnlich, erfolgreiche Rigs sein können, und das der Weg des Wissen halt abhängig ist von der bevorzugten Diät der Fische in einem anderen Kontinent.
Bewährt hat sich ein simpler Base-Mix aus groben Semmelbröseln, Lum (das ist Mehl, das aus der Haut vom Reiskorn hergestellt wird) und Jamroll (das ist eine Art von süßer Backware), es gibt noch etliche Mehle die man hinzufügen kann, wie z.B. gemahlene Fischpellets oder frische Kokosnußraspel (die machen super Futterwolken auf dem Spot), die Zusätze sind aber nicht unbedingt erforderlich, und machen meiner Erfahrung nach aber Sinn um gelegentlich eine neues Geschmacks,-und Geruchsmuster zu präsentieren.






Einige Angler schwören hier auch auf Flavours, die hier in einer deutlich schwächeren Konzentration angeboten werden, als bei den uns bekannten Flavours. Persönlich habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Buttercream-Aroma gemacht, aber letztendlich bin ich nicht so der Flavour-Gläubiger, der Mix muss lecker sein, dann passts.
Wichtig bei jedem Mix ist das man nur sehr wenig Wasser nach und nach zum Mix zufügt. Die Mischung muss eher zu trocken als zu feucht sein, sonst hat man einen Klumpen Super-Kleber der sich im Wasser kaum auflöst, mehr dazu wenn es um das Rig geht.
Mit Partikelködern habe ich auch lange experimentiert. War nicht der Brüller, ja ich habe auch auf Mais (egal ob Dose oder gequollener Hartmais) gefangen, aber erst nach langen Futteraktionen über etliche Tage und dann eigentlich auch immer schlechter als z.B. mit Brotködern. Bislang haben sich einzig nur Peanuts als gute Alternativköder angeboten. Damit haben wir in der Regenzeit (das ist zum Fischen eigentlich die beste Zeit) recht gut gefangen, ansonsten nutze ich eher gequollene Kleinstpartikel um den Spot mit Futterwolken attraktiv zu halten, ähnlich dem Taubenfutter in Europa.
Was ich bislang hier noch nicht getestet habe sind meine geliebten Tigers, aber das steht, nach meinem nächsten Besuch "Back home" ganz oben auf der Einkaufs,-.und Versuchsliste.
Zum Tackle, ich fische hier in Chiang Mai zum Einen Karpfenruten zwischen 12-13ft und 3-3.5 lbs. gehe aber immer mehr dazu über kürzere Ruten 9-10ft zu verwenden, um mehr Druck aufbauen zu können. Standard-Rolle ist der 4500er US-Baitrunner (simple Technik mit langer Lebensdauer) bespult ist das ganze entweder mit 30lb. Mono oder 50lb. Braid in Kombi mit 7-8 Metern Fluo-Schlagschnur,. Hakengröße 4-6 mit 50-80lbs geflochtenem Vorfach.
Allle bisher gemachten Angaben zum Mix und Tackle beziehen sich im übrigen auf unsere Gewässer im Norden, am Bung Sam Ran wird z.B.zum Karpfenangeln Lum, siehe oben, pur eingesetzt um Beifänge von den Catfish etwas zu reduzieren, das Tackle ist dort auch heftiger, 4,5-5lbs Catfish-Rods, 6500 US Baitrunner mit 80lb Braid und 60lb Mono-Schlagschnur.
Was überall gleich ist, ist das Rig.
Super simpel und effektiv.
Ein unbeschwerter Feeder der das Futter schnell freigibt (keine Futterspiralen), Perle, Wirbel und superkurzes Vorfach ca. 5-6cm.







Als Hakenköder verwenden wir i.d. Regel Brot das wird aber auch von Kleinfischen sehr schnell vom Haken geklaut, oder (und das ist eindeutig effektiver, die werden nicht geklaut) kleine Styroporkugeln auf dem Haken.
Jetzt werden sich vermutlich bei einigen hier die Nackenhaare aufstellen....kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
Selbstverständlich sind auch hier die Fische nicht an Styropornahrung interessiert, das ganze ist nur ein Hilfsmittel, das im Prinzip wie ein Pop-up Boilie funktioniert.
Hier schliesst sich wieder der Kreis zum eher trockenen Base-Mix den ich empfohlen habe. Wir wollen das der Futterballen am Grund recht schnell aufbricht, danach liegt der völlig unbeschwerte Feeder direkt im Futter und der Haken samt Foam schwebt knapp darüber. Der Siamese Carp hat eine riesiges Maul und saugt das Grundfutter auf, logischerweise saust der geliftete Haken zuerst ins Maul, und der Tanz beginnt.
Für die bereits oben genannten kleineren Species wie Rohu, Bighead Carp, Common Carp und Small Scale Mud Carp, die bei dieser Fischerei auch immer wieder als Beifang einsteigen können, ist das beschriebene Tackle natürlich völlig "oversized", da kommt erst richtig Freude auf beim Light Tackle, Ruten mit 1,5-1,75lbs, 12-15lbs Schnurtragkraft und einfachen Wagglermontagen, und das macht richtig Spass und verkürzt die Wartezeiten auf die "Dicken"
Das war es erstmal, ich hoffe der Bericht hat euch gefallen.
Liebe Grüße aus Chiang Mai, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## gte81 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

hi
lebst du in thailand? was arbeitest du dort wenn ich fragen darf?
gruß


----------



## Dart (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*



gte81 schrieb:


> hi
> lebst du in thailand? was arbeitest du dort wenn ich fragen darf?
> gruß


Du hast Post
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## rob (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

servus dart!
sehr interessanter bericht,dafür danke.
besonders der Julian's Golden Price hat mir gut gefallen.sieht fast aus wie eine mischung aus tigerfisch und karpfen.
beste grüße rob


----------



## Roosterfish (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht. Super geschrieben und schöne Photos.

Roosterfish


----------



## j4ni (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Schöner Bericht und super schöne Fischen!


----------



## LAC (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

@ Dart

nicht schlecht, gute information über karpfen - habe was gelernt.
Danke!
Otto


----------



## Dart (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Moin Jungs
Danke für das nette Feedback #6
Werde in den nächsten Tagen noch etwas über das Raubfischangeln reintackern.
Greetz Reiner


----------



## makut (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Hallo Dart,
ich bin hin und wieder mal in Chiang Mai wenn möglich, lass mir mal ne Bm mit näheren Angaben zu deinem Dreamlake zukommen. Da würde ich bestimmt mal vorbeischauen. Falls du mal Lust hast im Süden zu Fischen: http://www.gizmoparents.de/Thailand07.htm

Gruß Makut


----------



## zulu (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Moin makut !

interessanter link

was kosten denn die boote so am 

tag / nacht  ?

Z.


----------



## makut (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Das große Boot kostet für 24 Stunden ca. 1500 - 2000 Bath pro Angler.
Incl. Essen, Wasser und Angel-equipment.
Bier kann mitgebracht werden, die Besatzung besteht aus muslimischen Einheimischen, welche keinen Alkohol trinken. Mittlerweile gibt es auf dem Boot auch eine kleine Musikanlage, an welche Mp3-Player angeschlossen werden können.
Teilweise werden die gefangenen Fische direkt auf dem Boot zubereitet (je nach Hunger)


----------



## Dart (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*



makut schrieb:


> Hallo Dart,
> ich bin hin und wieder mal in Chiang Mai wenn möglich, lass mir mal ne Bm mit näheren Angaben zu deinem Dreamlake zukommen. Da würde ich bestimmt mal vorbeischauen. Falls du mal Lust hast im Süden zu Fischen: http://www.gizmoparents.de/Thailand07.htm
> 
> Gruß Makut


Hi Makut
Den Link hab ich mal schnell abgespeichert, vom Captain Meed hab ich schon einiges gehört und bislang nur Positives.
Ich war zwar selber schon sehr lange nicht mehr im Süden, aber gebe den Tip natürlich gerne an Gäste weiter.
P.N. ist unterwegs#h
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Laketrout (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Hallo Reiner
danke für den interessanten Bericht.
Wenn ich nächstes mal nach Chiang Mai komme werde ich gerne bei Dir vorbei schauen.
Ich war vor 4 Jahren mit dir (resp. deiner Frau) am Paradies Lake, weil damals dein See noch ziemlich neu besetzt war. Schön zu sehen wie die Fische seit damals gewachsen sind.


----------



## zulu (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Hallo makut !

das ist doch sehr günstig,

es hört sich irgendwie nach traumurlaub mit meeresfischen für kleine kasse an.
Auch wenn die fische keine giganten sind.
Fischen mit  einheimischen muslimen, eine komplett andere kultur, am liebsten würde ich sofort einpacken und losfliegen.#h

Z.


----------



## Dart (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*



Laketrout schrieb:


> Ich war vor 4 Jahren mit dir (resp. deiner Frau) am Paradies Lake.


Moin Roland
Es hat sich schon einiges getan in den letzten 4 Jahren.
Ich vermute als du hier warst, war ich wohl gerade in Deutschland, und das meine Frau, mit einem unserer Guides, die Tour für dich organisiert hat. Hoffe es hat alles gepasst
Wenn du es mal auf Karpfen oder Snakeheads probieren möchtest, kann ich dir vor allen Dingen den Juli und August empfehlen.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:
p.s Die Berichte auf deiner Seite http://www.fishingreports.ch/
finde ich alle super lesenswert.


----------



## crazyFish (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

@Dart

Sachen gibts, über den Dreamlake bin ich vor einigen Jahren mal beim googeln gestolpert und die Sache sah ganz gut aus. Hab bis heut nicht gewusst, dass du dahinter steckst.

Sei dir sicher. Im laufe der Jahre, werde ich auch noch bei dir auf der Matte stehen


----------



## Dart (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Hab bis heut nicht gewusst, dass du dahinter steckst.


 Das wissen ohnehin die Wenigsten hier
Da ich kein Boardpartner bin, nicht weil ich es nicht möchte...ich kann es mir nur leider finnanziell nicht leisten, verbietet es sich natürlich zu Recht hier einen Link einzustellen.
Das Board mit Fangmeldungen aus Thailand vollzuspammen wäre auch niveaulos und ganz sicher nicht mein Ding. Da schreibe ich lieber mal alle 6-8 Monate einen informativen Bericht über die Fischarten oder meine eigenen Angelerlebnisse, wie ich es ja auch in der Vergangenheit gemacht habe. Werde morgen noch ein paar Infos zu den Raubfischen reintackern, und das solls dann auch wieder für eine Weile gewesen sein, schließlich gibts unendlich viele interessante Gebiete rund um den Globus.
Würde mich natürlich riesig freuen, dich hier in Chiang Mai in der Zukunft zu begrüßen.#h
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Pinn (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Hallo Reiner,

danke für Deinen hochinteressanten Bericht!

Ich hätte aber noch'n paar Fragen zu den Fischen, um die irgendwie einordnen zu können. Das sind ja nicht alles enge Verwandte unserer Karpfen (Cyprinus Carpio), auch wenn sie zur Gattung der Cypriniden gehören.

Der schönste Fisch fur mich ist Julian's Golden Price Carp (Probarbus jullieni), der mich stark an Schuppenkarpfen oder Barben aus dem Rhein erinnert. Der entspricht am meisten meinem Karpfenbild.

Der Rohu (Labeo Rohita) erinnert mich an einen Aquarienfisch, den ich vor 30 Jahren mal gepflegt habe.

Die anderen Fischarten mit ihrem end- oder oberständigem Maul und der Augenstellung dazu erinnern mich stark an Graskarpfen, die bei uns nicht selten besetzt worden sind. Ich meine Small Scale Mud Carp (Cirrhina microlepis), Bighead Carp (Aristichthys nobilis) und Siamese Carp (Catlocarpio siamensis).

Sind die in kapitalen Größen eigentlich noch zum Verzehr geeignet?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Dart (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*



Pinn schrieb:


> Hallo Reiner,
> 
> danke für Deinen hochinteressanten Bericht!
> 
> ...


 Moin Werner
Ich verstehe, bis auf die letzte Frage, die Fragen zu den Species nicht ganz, kannst du das etwas präziser formulieren?
Ob die noch in kapitaler Größe zum Verzehr geeignet sind...da muss ich leider passen, keine Ahnung#t
Wenn ich die Thais frage, sagen die bestimmt das die viele Gräten haben aber lecker sind, ist halt Protein.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## m-spec (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Schicke Fische #6

Das zweite Bild kommt mir sehr stark aus einem "Blinker"-Bericht bekannt vor. Schon damals habe ich mich gefragt was für einen Rabatz so ein Fisch wohl an der Rute macht.

Petri

m-spec


----------



## Dart (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*



m-spec schrieb:


> Das zweite Bild kommt mir sehr stark aus einem "Blinker"-Bericht bekannt vor. Schon damals habe ich mich gefragt was für einen Rabatz so ein Fisch wohl an der Rute macht.


Das gab es auch schon im Blinker und in etlichen anderen Fachzeitschriften. Das ist sicherlich das bekannteste Bild vom Siamese Carp (keine Sorge Mods, da ist kein Copyright drauf).
Den Rabatz den so ein Fisch macht, lässt sich mit Worten kaum beschreiben. Evt. ist es am ehesten vergleichbar mit trop. Meeresfischen. Power, Ausdauer und Speed bis zum Abwinken
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Pinn (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*



Dart schrieb:


> Moin Werner
> Ich verstehe, bis auf die letzte Frage, die Fragen zu den Species nicht ganz, kannst du das etwas präziser formulieren?


 
'nabend Reiner,

vergiss meine Frage zu den Spezies. Den wissenschaftlichen Namen hast Du ja lobenswerter Weise dazugeschrieben, und von daher kann ich mich selber kundig machen.#h 

Eigentlich sind mir bei Small Scale Mud Carp (Cirrhina microlepis), Bighead Carp (Aristichthys nobilis) und Siamese Carp (Catlocarpio siamensis) die end- bis oberständigen Mäuler aufgefallen, was mich in Verbindung mit der tiefen Augenstellung vorne am Kopf etwas an Graskarpfen, Silberkarpfen oder Marmorkarpfen erinnert hat. Die sind trotz allgemeinem Sprachgebrauch keine Karpfen, sondern gehören zur großen Familie der Karpfenartigen (Cyprinidae).

Aber eigentlich wollte ich in dem Zusammenhang auf etwas anderes hinaus. Ein end- oder oberständiges Maul deutet ja darauf hin, das solche Fische ihr Futter im Mittelwasser oder an der Oberfläche suchen. Dann müssten sie eigentlich auch mit der Fliege und entsprechend robusten Gerät zu befischen sein. 

Das war nur so eine spontane Idee von mir nach Deinen ersten Postings, weil mein Lachstackle im Allgemeinen mindestens 48 Wochen im Jahr nutzlos rumliegt.

Mal so als Frage: Könntest Du Dir Fliegenfischen auf die dicken Brummer vorstellen oder ist das vielleicht sogar schonmal an Deinen Gewässern probiert worden?

Allerdings ist mir auch klar, das Fliegenfischen an überschaubaren Gewässern, wo Ansitzangler überwiegen, eventuell zuviel Unruhe reinbringt.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Dart (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*



Pinn schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind mir bei Small Scale Mud Carp (Cirrhina microlepis), Bighead Carp (Aristichthys nobilis) und Siamese Carp (Catlocarpio siamensis) die end- bis oberständigen Mäuler aufgefallen, was mich in Verbindung mit der tiefen Augenstellung vorne am Kopf etwas an Graskarpfen, Silberkarpfen oder Marmorkarpfen erinnert hat. Die sind trotz allgemeinem Sprachgebrauch keine Karpfen, sondern gehören zur großen Familie der Karpfenartigen (Cyprinidae).
> 
> Aber eigentlich wollte ich in dem Zusammenhang auf etwas anderes hinaus. Ein end- oder oberständiges Maul deutet ja darauf hin, das solche Fische ihr Futter im Mittelwasser oder an der Oberfläche suchen. Dann müssten sie eigentlich auch mit der Fliege und entsprechend robusten Gerät zu befischen sein.
> 
> ...


Moin Werner
z.B. der Bighead Carp ist nichts anderes als der Marmorkarpfen, der Rohu hat die gleiche Maulform wie der Amur usw., die Ürsprünge aller diese karpfenartigen ist halt Asien, daher auch die auffälligen Gemeinsamkeiten. Die nehmen in der Tat ihre Nahrung nicht nur vom Grund auf, für viele dieser Arten ist z.B. eher Phytoplankton und Algen die Hauptnahrung.
Ich bin kein Fliegenfischer daher ist es für mich sehr schwierig einzuschätzen, ob man diese Arten auch mit Nymphen usw. fangen kann, ich vermute das es sehr schwierig ist. 
Es kommen zwar auch gelegentlich Angler zum Fliegenfischen vorbei, aber die versuchen i.d. Regel mit Streamern einen Raubfisch zu überlisten.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Laketrout (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*



Dart schrieb:


> Ich vermute als du hier warst, war ich wohl gerade in Deutschland, und das meine Frau, mit einem unserer Guides, die Tour für dich organisiert hat.


Genaus so wars.



Dart schrieb:


> Wenn du es mal auf Karpfen oder Snakeheads probieren möchtest, kann ich dir vor allen Dingen den Juli und August empfehlen.


Ich bin dieses Jahr zum erstenmal gezwungen im Sommer nach LOS zu fahren (Schulferien der Tochter). Wir planen allerdings eher Ko Tao. Weisst ev. was da betr. Fischen möglich ist (vom Boot aus)?


----------



## Dart (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*



Laketrout schrieb:


> Wir planen allerdings eher Ko Tao. Weisst ev. was da betr. Fischen möglich ist (vom Boot aus)?


Ich war selber noch nie auf Ko Tao, das ist auch eher bekannt als Taucherparadies....also wirds da auch Fischlis geben |supergri, und auch Thais die für die Touristen Angeltouren anbieten.
Den folgenden Link hast du vermutlich selber schon gefunden
http://www.megafishingthailand.com/content/view/53/63/
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Laketrout (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*



Dart schrieb:


> Den folgenden Link hast du vermutlich selber schon gefunden
> http://www.megafishingthailand.com/content/view/53/63/


Den Link kenne ich, ich dachte Du hättest etwas damit zu tun weil dein Dreamlake auch auf taucht unter Freshwaterfishing.


----------



## Dart (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*



Laketrout schrieb:


> Den Link kenne ich, ich dachte Du hättest etwas damit zu tun weil dein Dreamlake auch auf taucht unter Freshwaterfishing.


Nein, da habe ich nix mit zu tun|supergri
Zum Verständniss, der Webmaster der Seite ist ein superlieber Typ, aber er ist bei seinem feinen Engagement nur ein Agent, der für alle möglichen Anbieter eine Plattform aufgebaut hat, und durch Vermittlung der Touren (und durch seinen kleinen Onlineshop), sein Leben bestreitet.
Er macht definitiv einen Superjob.#6
Gruss Reiner
P.s. die bekannten Reiseanbieter in Deutschland verfahren im Übrigen nach dem gleichen Prinzip, da wird auch nur vermittelt. ;-)


----------



## gammler (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

@Dart wir 3 Personen werden mitte juni in chiang mai sein und wollen auf jedenfall dort auch fischen gehen. Wie schaut es preislich bei dir am See aus + Anzahl Ruten. Des weiteren würde mich interessieren ob es auch möglich ist nachts zu angeln sozusagen eine 24h oder 36h session. Zu guter letzt wie schaut es fangtechnisch um die Jahreszeit aus und im allgemeinen wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit was zu fangen innerhalb von 24h. 


greetz und danke im voraus für nfos


----------



## Dart (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

@gammler
Ich schreibe dir gleich `ne p.m.
Ab Mitte Mai kommen die Karpfen wieder in Schwung. Juni ist schon recht gut, die Chancen auf Erfolg sind bestens.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Silvo (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

@Dart
Ich liebe es so wie heute Samstag noch ´n bissel im Bett zu schlummern und am laptop solche Berichte zu lesen.Da bekommt man so richtig Fernweh.Hätte ich Urlaub und das nötige Kleingeld würde ich wahrscheinlich noch gleich zum Reisebüro gehen..Aber ich behalte es mir auf jeden Fall im Hinterkopf,denn es ist echt sagenhaft was du da in deinem Bericht schilderst#6Weiter so#6#6#6

Liebe Grüße aus Moers am Niederrhein

SILVO


----------



## gleitfrosch29 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

sawasdee krap,
wo genau in chiang mai hast du denn deinen see?
komme nächstes jahr im märz wieder nach thailand und da ich leidenschaftlicher karfenangler bin,würd ich dich gerne mal besuchen kommen...kannst ja mal deine e-mail adresse geben..
meine ist ''christus28@googlemail.com''.würd mich freuen wenn du dich mal meldest...
hab letztes jahr schon ein bisschen in thailand geangelt aber nur im fishing park in pattaya..hat zwar auch spaß gemacht und auch einige katzenfische verhaftet aber auf karpfen wäre natürlich ein traum..und chiang mai steht eh ganz oben auf meiner liste..also,karphun krap im vorraus


----------



## Dart (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Auf Karpfen angeln in Nord-Thailand*

Moin
Dreamlake liegt ca. 12-13km außerhalb von Chiang Mai, Richtung Lamphun. März ist schon ok für das Karpfenangeln. Man sollte aber generell da etwas Zeit einplanen, ideal sind 3-4 Tage, um sich eine Futterstelle aufzubauen. Meiden solltest du die 2-3 Tage vor und nach Vollmond beim Karpfenangeln. Beste Beißzeiten sind vormittags und der späte nachmittag, von 17.00  bis ca. 1.00 Uhr nachts. 
LG, Reiner|wavey:


----------

